# HKS problem



## tuner240 (May 20, 2003)

i was doing some research on my exhaust, HKS Hi Power, and ive read alot of negative reviews. Mostly for the resonator because it hangs low and when driving over a big speed bump, it scrapes. I bought it a month ago and am trying to sell it because i need the money right now but if i keep it i was thinking of getting rid of the silencer. what do you guys think? has anyone done it and if so what does it sound like?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

how much do you want for it?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'll give u my whole week's worth of lunch money for it


----------



## tuner240 (May 20, 2003)

id like to sell it for $500 being that i paid $600 for it and its a month old. I didn't expect this to happen but hey. Vsp3c, you either eat alot or have good taste cuz thats alot of lunch money.. haha 
thanx fellaz


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hey...im biddin 2 weeks of lunch money


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hahaha..unfortunately, i don't have 500 dollars laying around to purchase the exhaust.. (look in my sig..will explain why)

anybody else wanna help our buddy here by purchasing this very nice HKS Hi-Power exhaust??


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

yea i was gonna go HKS but now im kinda leanin tward the blitz nur spec or apex GT spec....but good luck sellin it tho an thanks for ur thoughts on the exhaust.


----------



## tuner240 (May 20, 2003)

Vsp3c I should make you my salesman and give you commission...haha. Kelso how about 2 months worth? Driftin i say you should definitely get the blitz. Ive hear nothing but good things about it. if any one knows anybody that wants an exhuast if you could please send em my way fellaz..thanx...
good luck out there


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I'd buy it... if Only I didnt have to get new tires!!!


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

about the silencer... oh man it sux..lol... we drove around my friends FD with a silencer on his GT-Spec exhuast and it sounded like just a bunch of air...it was like... sssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...... lol.. 

i might be interested in getting this exhaust..so i have a few questions... is it scratched up at all?.. wut size piping is it and also how much shipping would be to so-cali 92881.. thanx


----------



## tuner240 (May 20, 2003)

the exhaust is brand new. no scratches whatsoever or fingerprints and never installed. Ill try to post pics asap. Its 85mm piping and the only thing i dont have is the original box it was shipped in. the tip is still covered in bubble wrap. its showroom quality, like i said its never been used and shipping ill figure out in a bit so ill post later. thanx


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

tuner240 said:


> *Vsp3c I should make you my salesman and give you commission*


 yes, yes you should


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

Hrrnn... well ive found some one else that would get me a new one for 450 bux shipped.... i dunno if u wanna beat that but ... yea.. jus letting u know..


----------



## tuner240 (May 20, 2003)

i calculated the shipping to be $55.21 at UPS for the ground service to 92881. the exhaust is also brand new, never been used only difference is that the box was opened...that's it. So if you're still interested it'll come to $555.21 to your door for a brand new HKS Hi Power exhaust cat-back for an S13. Just let me know what's up fellaz...thanx..Vsp3c if you want commission then by all means you'll get it..haha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

get borla they are recommended by Nismo


----------



## tuner240 (May 20, 2003)

have any of you guys ever heard an hks hi power?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

tuner240 said:


> *have any of you guys ever heard an hks hi power? *


 i have. it's right there on hks's website. hksusa.com


----------

